# Anyone burn sourwood?



## Pagey (Nov 23, 2008)

I was splitting some red oak today, and there were a few pieces that were obviously splitting different than the rest - lighter in the center and very "stringy" when split.  Relatively light, too, when compared to the oak.  A friend suggested it was some type of gum, but dad informed me that it was sourwood.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sourwood

Anyone here burn it?  If so, what are your impressions?  I may chuck a few pieces into the Endeavor tonight.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 24, 2008)

Pagey said:
			
		

> I was splitting some red oak today, and there were a few pieces that were obviously splitting different than the rest - lighter in the center and very "stringy" when split.  Relatively light, too, when compared to the oak.  A friend suggested it was some type of gum, but dad informed me that it was sourwood.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sourwood
> 
> Anyone here burn it?  If so, what are your impressions?  I may chuck a few pieces into the Endeavor tonight.



You shouldnt be using it tonight if you just split it!


----------



## Pagey (Nov 24, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> Pagey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should clarify: these are small limbs (2" to 4" diameter) which have been cut and in the dry since March.  I just split some for giggles yesterday when I was splitting up the massive red oak.  I think they're pretty dry.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll burn it if I have to cut the tree down or push it over for some reason anyway. Once it dries, there isn't much left. They usually aren't very big around here, so the pieces make good filler once you already have some larger splits in the stove.
I prefer good solid hickory or oak but I hate to see anything rot and go to waste so I usually end up burning a mixture that includes hickory, oak, maple, dogwood, poplar, cherry, sweetgum, sourwood, elm and beech (in order of preference).


----------



## Tfin (Nov 24, 2008)

If its wood.......I'll burn it.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 24, 2008)

JeffRey30747 said:
			
		

> I'll burn it if I have to cut the tree down or push it over for some reason anyway. Once it dries, there isn't much left. They usually aren't very big around here, so the pieces make good filler once you already have some larger splits in the stove.
> I prefer good solid hickory or oak but I hate to see anything rot and go to waste so I usually end up burning a mixture that includes hickory, oak, maple, dogwood, poplar, cherry, sweetgum, sourwood, elm and beech (in order of preference).



you prefer poplar over cherry? oh, the humanity.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Nov 25, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> you prefer poplar over cherry? oh, the humanity.



Not so much because of the way it burns but more due to the size of the trees that I can harvest. The poplars that came out where my driveway is now were 15-18" diameter. The cherries that I have here do well to make 6-8". Currently, though, my Dad and I are working up a blown down water oak that I would guess is 28-30" in diameter. We have moved about 1.5 cord out so far and have just gotten started on the trunk.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 25, 2008)

JeffRey30747 said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cherrys where we cut average 10-20". We felled one that had a 36" base and split 3 ways, each was an easy 12-14". Got 1 1/2 cords out of it.


----------



## DaveBP (Nov 25, 2008)

Lot of different species called "poplar" in different parts of the country.


----------

